# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ku ndodhet zyra Kanadeze në Prishtinë?

## mesia4ever

Pershendetje

----------


## mesia4ever

Te qai gardhi qe e permendet ju forumiste te nderuar e te respektuar mos eshte nje shitore gjithcka 0.50 cent, e shesin lula 1 euro copen. :buzeqeshje:  Shume humorista more ju.

Tung vllaznit e mi e faleminderit per ndihmen se pernime me keni ndihmuar shume, e vlersoj shume kete ndihme se sot e kam gjetur vet.

----------


## mesia4ever

Ne Prishtine nuk ka zyre e as ambasade kanadeze sepse mesa ndegjova prej disa miqve te mi kanadeze, por ambasada ne Shkup e ka kete adrese:

http://www2.tagish.co.uk/Links/embas...25687500499B4E

Host Country: Macedonia 
Country of Embassy: Canada 
Embassy: Canadian Embassy 
Address: 12-ta Udarna Brigada 2-a 
Town/City: Skopje, 
Postal Code: 91000 
Telephone: + 389 91 125 228 + 389 91 122 680 
Fax: + 389 91 122 681 
E-mail: dfaitmk@unet.com.mk 

E postova ndoshta i nevojitet dikujt, ndoshta do te hapet edhe ne Prishtine pasi tani ky shtet e ka njohur pavaresine se Kosoves. Derisa te behet kjo duhet qe te shkojme ne Shkup per me apliku per viza.
Pershendetje nga une.

----------


## erblini m

> Te qai gardhi qe e permendet ju forumiste te nderuar e te respektuar mos eshte nje shitore gjithcka 0.50 cent, e shesin lula 1 euro copen. Shume humorista more ju.
> 
> Tung vllaznit e mi e faleminderit per ndihmen se pernime me keni ndihmuar shume, e vlersoj shume kete ndihme se sot e kam gjetur vet.


ku e gjete more se unë që sa koh po e kerkoj por nuk po mund te gjej askund zyren kanadeze ne prishtin

----------

